# to all you i cut 300-400 cords a year



## hdpowers (Oct 1, 2012)

you are a damn liar


----------



## lone wolf (Oct 1, 2012)

hdpowers said:


> you are a damn liar



WTF are you talking about?opcorn:


----------



## Gologit (Oct 1, 2012)

hdpowers said:


> you are a damn liar



How so?


----------



## ponyexpress976 (Oct 1, 2012)

Sounds like someone is a bit cranky. He probably tried to get 10 done in a weekend with a husky 136 and a lickity splitter.


----------



## VTWoodchuck (Oct 1, 2012)

ponyexpress976 said:


> Sounds like someone is a bit cranky. He probably tried to get 10 done in a weekend with a husky 136 and a lickity splitter.



Bwahahaha!


----------



## Walt41 (Oct 1, 2012)

I cut two cords in less than ten minutes once.....my boss was pissed!


----------



## lone wolf (Oct 1, 2012)

Walt41 said:


> I cut two cords in less than ten minutes once.....my boss was pissed!



Electric cords?


----------



## chucker (Oct 1, 2012)

hdpowers said:


> you are a damn liar



!!HELL TO!! i cut and split 300 to 400 cords all by my self every year! just have to keep at it like its a job!! no "LAZY ASS HAT" can say you cant do it!! stop griping and go to work!!


----------



## Gologit (Oct 1, 2012)

chucker said:


> !!HELL TO!! i cut and split 300 to 400 cords all by my self every year! just have to keep at it like its a job!! no "LAZY ASS HAT" can say you cant do it!! stop griping and go to work!!



Full cords or face cords?


----------



## chucker (Oct 1, 2012)

Gologit said:


> Full cords or face cords?



lol face cords(1/3)!! usually 125 full cords.... lol


----------



## Walt41 (Oct 1, 2012)

lone wolf said:


> Electric cords?



Um, yes. Who buys tan colored cords anyway? Or dark green to run across a lawn?


----------



## Patrick62 (Oct 1, 2012)

*Pi33ing contest*



hdpowers said:


> you are a damn liar



No lies. I sell 300 cords a year. There are one or two helpers, and it still is difficult.

When the going gets tough, the tough get going


----------



## hdpowers (Oct 1, 2012)

no damn way you cut, pile brush ,split 200-400 cords a year, by yourself, your full of ####


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi.

I'm new here. Can someone please explain what "rep" is and tell me the best rep to fuel ratio for a Poulan is?

Thanks!


----------



## Marc (Oct 1, 2012)

LarryTheCableGuy said:


> Hi.
> 
> I'm new here. Can someone please explain what "rep" is and tell me the best rep to fuel ratio for a Poulan is?
> 
> Thanks!



"Rep" music is what a Canadian calls American style hip hop. And the best ratio for your Walmart Poulan is 0:0.


----------



## Marc (Oct 1, 2012)

"to all you i cut 300-400 cords a year "

I just wanted to point that this is not a sentence. Sorry, my mom's a retired English teacher.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Oct 1, 2012)

hdpowers said:


> no damn way you cut, pile brush ,split 200-400 cords a year, by yourself, your full of ####



I damn sure wouldn't wanna do it, but I say it's *close* to possible. If ya worked 5 days a week thats ~260 working days a year. How many full cords can you do a day by yourself?

I only cut on the weekends (off days), so about 1 face cord a day is good enough for me.....I can't have firewood cutting in on my beer time


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 1, 2012)

hdpowers said:


> no damn way you cut, pile brush ,split 200-400 cords a year, by yourself, your full of ####



Did someone say "pile brush"??







:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## captndavie (Oct 1, 2012)

Any chance this is the same guy who asked about drying wood in a clothes dryer?


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 1, 2012)

komatsuvarna said:


> I damn sure wouldn't wanna do it, but I say it's *close* to possible. If ya worked 5 days a week thats ~260 working days a year. How many full cords can you do a day by yourself?
> 
> I only cut on the weekends (off days), so about 1 face cord a day is good enough for me.....I can't have firewood cutting in on my beer time



I've cut 2 cord in a day before... And piled brush... But that ain't something a man could do every day, I wouldn't think... And I had mechanical assistance too... And a 13 year old loader...
Splitting is the slowest part of the whole deal... So if you must split everything, you're sunk before you ever start I would guess...
:msp_confused:

Now those with a processor??? 500-900 per year is totally doable!!! 
But does that count???


----------



## NDtreehugger (Oct 1, 2012)

*If the trees are available and their big trees, it’s easy.*

Farmer had a row of dead elms; he said get it or they’ll burn.
He didn’t care about clean up everything left would be pushed into a pile and burnt.
I had a week to get what I could after that the equipment would be there; I had to be out of the way. 1 week and almost 25 cord of wood piled in the side yard. 

All the trees were big tall dead Elms, I fell all the trees, cut all the tops off, bucked them all, that was 5 days worth of work, then over the weekend loaded and hauled.
Everything else was splitting and stacking. Total time spent was 4 weeks, 3 weeks splitting because I split by hand and the wood was at home and safe, no need to hurry.
I can see where 1 guy could do 200-250 cords a year with the right equipment.


----------



## Dogsout (Oct 1, 2012)

NDtreehugger said:


> Farmer had a row of dead elms; he said get it or they’ll burn.
> He didn’t care about clean up everything left would be pushed into a pile and burnt.
> I had a week to get what I could after that the equipment would be there; I had to be out of the way. 1 week and almost 25 cord of wood piled in the side yard.
> 
> ...



You split 25 cords of Elm by *HAND*. My hat is off to you sir and your Elm badge is in the mail!


----------



## NDtreehugger (Oct 1, 2012)

Dogsout said:


> You split 25 cords of Elm by *HAND*. My hat is off to you sir and your Elm badge is in the mail!



I should add it was Red Elm. 
I do split American elm by hand with a 20 pound sledge and wedge but try to avoid it.
On the real tuff American elm, if it still has moisture the splitting is real tuff and the wedge sometimes becomes a big nail.

Yup I want that badge, I have videos of that splitting round, my sons thought it would be fun to share with the rest of the family me swinging a big hammer sweating a river.


----------



## PA Plumber (Oct 1, 2012)

Well, this one time after bowhunting all evening, there was this tree that had blown down blocking the lane and keeping us in, and it wasn't a very big tree, but sure enough, it was across the lane and we couldn't get out, so I talked to a neighbor and he wouldn't let us borrow his saw, so another neighbor did let us borrow his saw and we were able to get out.

Total time to make 5 cuts on a single spar, about 1.5 hrs. At that rate, I don't we could process hundreds of cord a year.:monkey:


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Oct 1, 2012)

Get off the computer and go cut some wood. 300-400 cord is more than achievable in a year.


----------



## PLAYINWOOD (Oct 1, 2012)

If I may,myself and two other fellows and a Gripo mechanical splitter did 8 cords in a day and it was already cut and piled.
We slugged our guts out... made 1200 but we were whipped.
I challenge anybody on here to try it.
To cut /split a cubic cord in a day in the woods would be a really good day, in every weather with no mechainical help..
I believe 260 cords a year is possible but your one tuff SOB and then you get to deliver it.

I do 45 cords a year in my spare time myself, with the logs delivered its a ton of work,but to do it in July and January to keep the daily average up.. no thanks


----------



## REJ2 (Oct 1, 2012)

That be about a cord a day, every day. Was he counting splitting and stacking also?


----------



## morewood (Oct 1, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Did someone say "pile brush"??
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It's a shame you're going over to go pull that Ford/trailer off that flat field with the tractor......and it's not even muddy:msp_smile:

Shea

:msp_mad:I wish I had somewhere flat to cut, I can't turn the tractor around without backing out some of the skidder paths I cut off of:msp_mad:


----------



## DSS (Oct 1, 2012)

My next door neighbor does around 300. He has an old (very old) skidder and a trailer with a log loader. Bucks it all with the saws, 575 huskies.

I do 30 or so. Thats enough, thanks.:msp_smile:


----------



## woodguy105 (Oct 1, 2012)

LarryTheCableGuy said:


> Hi.
> 
> I'm new here. Can someone please explain what "rep" is and tell me the best rep to fuel ratio for a Poulan is?
> 
> Thanks!



Rep is what the OP ain't gettin'


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Oct 1, 2012)

PLAYINWOOD said:


> If I may,myself and two other fellows and a Gripo mechanical splitter did 8 cords in a day and it was already cut and piled.
> We slugged our guts out... made 1200 but we were whipped.
> I challenge anybody on here to try it.
> To cut /split a cubic cord in a day in the woods would be a really good day, in every weather with no mechainical help..
> ...



Strong of back, weak of mind. Thats me, lol. I try to fell, cut, split and pile 2 cords a day when I'm going at it.


----------



## indiansprings (Oct 1, 2012)

It takes between four and five of us to cut that much year. One draggng up tops with a tractor, one sawing, sometimes two and then we run two splitters after we get what we think we can get split and load the truck and trailers up. It's dang hard. Due to my health issues we're cutting *way[ way back this year. If we do 100-125 this year I'll be happy. Just not up to the daily grind this year. Have already let some customers know we're cutting our business way down this year and that they might be thinking of finding another source.




'*


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 1, 2012)

DSS said:


> My next door neighbor does around 300. He has an old (very old) skidder and a trailer with a log loader. Bucks it all with the saws, 575 huskies.
> 
> I do 30 or so. Thats enough, thanks.:msp_smile:



That's a heck of a feat when you think about it!!!
How do you hold the saw with yer hooves???:msp_confused:


----------



## BrokenToys (Oct 1, 2012)

I gave hdpowers rep because the post was the funniest thing I read all day. Almost as funny as that other dude that used to spew his gobbitygoop here with pointless threads. I forgot his name.


----------



## DSS (Oct 1, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> That's a heck of a feat when you think about it!!!
> How do you hold the saw with yer hooves???:msp_confused:



I think I could do 40 iffin I had some thumbs.:msp_sneaky:



BrokenToys said:


> I gave hdpowers rep because the post was the funniest thing I read all day. Almost as funny as that other dude that used to spew his gobbitygoop here with pointless threads. I forgot his name.



Woodcutter TV?


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 1, 2012)

indiansprings said:


> It takes between four and five of us to cut that much year. One draggng up tops with a tractor, one sawing, sometimes two and then we run two splitters after we get what we think we can get split and load the truck and trailers up. It's dang hard. Due to my health issues we're cutting *way[ way back this year. If we do 100-125 this year I'll be happy. Just not up to the daily grind this year. Have already let some customers know we're cutting our business way down this year and that they might be thinking of finding another source.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*

I'm not even advertising this year... Only got about 30 cord squirreled away, and maybe another 10 out in piles, and a fella who wants 6-8 cord green... 
Now, if I could sell fresh cut Hackberry, I'm pushing up alot of that!!!
I'm running out of time!!! Pretty soon this is gonna go from past time to work...
Can't be havin' that...*


----------



## husqvarnaguy (Oct 1, 2012)

I could probably do it.


----------



## Fedaburger (Oct 1, 2012)

Just reading this thread is making me tired.


----------



## farmboss45 (Oct 1, 2012)

Not sure why the OP is pickin' this fight, or who with, or, for that matter WHY????


With that said, I manage 1-2 full cords a weekend, by myself, knock 'em down and cut em' up one day, split and haul to the woodshed and stack the next 1 1/2 days, [I work 4 10's w/3day weekends] AND thats plenty for me to fill my free time.. Glad I don't have to make a living doing it, that would take all the fun out of it!!


----------



## JeffHK454 (Oct 1, 2012)

BrokenToys said:


> I gave hdpowers rep because the post was the funniest thing I read all day. Almost as funny as that other dude that used to spew his gobbitygoop here with pointless threads. I forgot his name.



^^^ For the win!

I can barely find time to do seven cords a year let alone seven a week!


----------



## Ductape (Oct 1, 2012)

DSS said:


> I do 30



When you say you 'do 30' ......... you mean beers, yes?


----------



## Whitespider (Oct 1, 2012)

300-400 cords a year? One guy, working alone... felling, skidding, bucking, loading, hauling, splitting, selling, reloading and delivering? No way.
200 cords? One guy, working alone? Maybe... if he wasn't married with kids and had no other job... and no other life interests.
One guy, working alone... working purchased logs delivered to his storage area? No other job? 300 cords shouldn't be too much problem with good reliable power equipment.

It's all relative. If I worked with a crew of five, I did *all* the "cutting" and the other four did *all* the loading, splitting and hauling... well heck, I could easily "cut" 300, maybe even 400 cord a year. I tend not to be so quick to call someone a liar before exploring the facts.


----------



## redheadwoodshed (Oct 1, 2012)

Can't never could, where there's a will, there's a way.


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 1, 2012)

redheadwoodshed said:


> Can't never could, where there's a will, there's a way.



I like that saying... I have no intentions of cuttin 300 cord a year, but I like the saying...


----------



## chucker (Oct 1, 2012)

Whitespider said:


> 300-400 cords a year? One guy, working alone... felling, skidding, bucking, loading, hauling, splitting, selling, reloading and delivering? No way.
> 200 cords? One guy, working alone? Maybe... if he wasn't married with kids and had no other job... and no other life interests.
> One guy, working alone... working purchased logs delivered to his storage area? No other job? 300 cords shouldn't be too much problem with good reliable power equipment.
> 
> It's all relative. If I worked with a crew of five, I did *all* the "cutting" and the other four did *all* the loading, splitting and hauling... well heck, I could easily "cut" 300, maybe even 400 cord a year. I tend not to be so quick to call someone a liar before exploring the facts.


 spidy! you pretty much hit the block on the head!!!! this "ASS HAT" comes off callin most busy wood cutters a "LIAR" with out even a back ground of his knowledge of what a cord may be!! so not knowing the op's statement has no value of thought!! one guy with a good saw and wood supply has no problem putting up 300 to 400 face cords by himself... other then a full cord and no other than usual wooders tools to do the job theres probably no way! this statement is only his idea of a weekend cutter with a pullin all day with a volkswagon truck an a double bited axe plus 3 cases of bucky beer for energy......


----------



## redprospector (Oct 1, 2012)

hdpowers said:


> you are a damn liar



Strong words from such a weak mind. 

Andy


----------



## KiwiBro (Oct 1, 2012)

about 300 cords on my super splitter so far. Faster with two people (got to convert a treadmill over to a conveyor one of these days if only to help me feel better about not using the treadmill that's gathering dust in the shed) but alone next to a stack of rounds, my absolute best, too-tired-to-speak, sore-for-days, production so far is 5 1/4 cord in one (very long) day. Never again will I attempt such stupidity, but I'll try anything once.


----------



## redprospector (Oct 2, 2012)

If I was of such a mind, I'm pretty sure I could put up 300 to 400 cords a year by myself.
Now before you start cussin' and callin' me a liar, you might want to consider the fact that I have a Hydro Ax 311c to cut the trees with, a John Deere skidder, and a dozer to skid the logs with, and a Fecon FTX 90 to take care of the "brush" with. I have a Chomper processor that can put 8 cords a day on the conveyor, and I've got a Bobcat T320 that I can move wood and load trucks with.
Out of log decks (barring any break downs) it shouldn't take me over about 50 days to put 400 cords of wood on the ground. Oh, and I don't stack much wood, just what I burn at home.

I don't know for sure who the op was directed at, but you might want to do a little research before slinging around such harsh words.

Andy


----------



## Jim Timber (Oct 2, 2012)

You mean this guy isn't doing 300 cords a year?

[video=youtube_share;tLDDw9rYkC0]http://youtu.be/tLDDw9rYkC0[/video]

I got tired waiting for the thing to split. I'd hate to be his back after a cord.


----------



## qweesdraw (Oct 2, 2012)

On the average it takes me 8 hours to cut and split a cord.(@ almost 60yrs)
365 days in a year it is possible,it would be hard to deliver though.
My problem is seems my tools always break or the wife needs something fixed around the house.(If it has tits or tires your going to have problems)
I have found if i put that wood into bundles i can make the same amount of $ with alot less work.(barring fire bans)
What do you do with all them splitter chips?


----------



## blades (Oct 2, 2012)

splitter chips = fire starting, or grind up for mulch or grind up and compress with a little wax for fire starters. or if really out there use for making pellets or wood bricks. lots of ways to use. all depends on your creativity, ability, and maybe pocket book


----------



## PLAYINWOOD (Oct 2, 2012)

Turkeyslayer said:


> Strong of back, weak of mind. Thats me, lol. I try to fell, cut, split and pile 2 cords a day when I'm going at it.



WOW...
but could you do it day in and day out, for 260 days for the next 25 years?

You could make a decent living here doing that.


----------



## hdpowers (Oct 2, 2012)

like i said you arent cutting 300-400 cords a year by yourself i still call bull####


----------



## hdpowers (Oct 2, 2012)

and to the guy who said he split 20-25 cords of elm by hand with a 20 lb sledge, you are full of ####


----------



## redheadwoodshed (Oct 2, 2012)

KiwiBro said:


> about 300 cords on my super splitter so far. Faster with two people (got to convert a treadmill over to a conveyor one of these days if only to help me feel better about not using the treadmill that's gathering dust in the shed) but alone next to a stack of rounds, my absolute best, too-tired-to-speak, sore-for-days, production so far is 5 1/4 cord in one (very long) day. Never again will I attempt such stupidity, but I'll try anything once.



Who needs a treadmill when they have wood to cut?


----------



## mountainmandan (Oct 2, 2012)

The guys who are doing that much have no time for computers.

I like this thread, more fun to read than a lot of other threads I can think of.

Forget about anything else, I want to see someone split that much each year. 

Dan


----------



## greendohn (Oct 2, 2012)

The OP's profile claims he is a "CFO",,

Around here "CFO" equates,,, "Bean Counter"...
Around here "Bean Counter" equates some kind of "Desk-Riding-Office-Jockey".

Any CFO I've ever met had no idea what a sore back or calloused hands were.

Now, Mr CFO,, slip out of yer' loafers, slide out from behind yer' desk and GET OUT DOORS.
MAN-UP, Toss yer' chainsaw in the trunk of yer Lexus, get out and work up some firewood.
It would be more productive than calling some one a liar.

Oh yeah,,we aint got no "chords" 'round here,,all we cut are "RICKS" and I cut 'bout 1 "rick" when I go to the wood with my saw,,then it's beer thirty.,,,LOL.


----------



## DSS (Oct 2, 2012)

hdpowers said:


> and to the guy who said he split 20-25 cords of elm by hand with a 20 lb sledge, you are full of ####



Why, because you couldn't do it?


----------



## lone wolf (Oct 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;BnE6dh3nOCM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BnE6dh3nOCM[/video]I wonder how much he can bench press?


----------



## chucker (Oct 2, 2012)

Around here "CFO" equates,,, "Bean Counter"...
Around here "Bean Counter" equates some kind of "Desk-Riding-Office-Jockey".

lol !! and around here "CFO" MEANS "CHIEF FLUCK OFF"! LOL


----------



## hdpowers (Oct 2, 2012)

shows how ignorant you are


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Oct 2, 2012)

Another post of hd in another thread. Apparently he is a concrete worker.



hdpowers said:


> the thickness depends on what your going to put on it, 6" will handle anything you wanna put on it, only place id put a footing is the entrace, been pouring concrete 20+ years, use 3-4" of either 3/4 clean or ca-6 to get a hard base then order a 6 bag mix with fiber mesh in it, cut a joint every 10' concrete will do 3 things: get hard , turn gray, and crack,


----------



## Gologit (Oct 2, 2012)

hdpowers said:


> shows how ignorant you are



You have eleven posts so far. Over half of them are insulting to the other members. If you have something positive and helpful to contribute please do. 

Otherwise, you need to change your tactics...soon.


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Oct 2, 2012)

PLAYINWOOD said:


> WOW...
> but could you do it day in and day out, for 260 days for the next 25 years?
> 
> You could make a decent living here doing that.



Heck no, I dont think my body could take it. A couple of years ago I was doing 2 cords a day for about 2 weeks strait. My shoulders and one elbow were not "right" for months.


----------



## lone wolf (Oct 2, 2012)

There are currently 13 users browsing this thread. (11 members and 2 guests)

lone wolf,
Hedgerow,
captndavie,
Loosenuts,
Kevin in Ohio,
brookpederson,
TRK,
DFK,
AIM,
beerman6,
ponyexpress976


----------



## hdpowers (Oct 2, 2012)

exactly my point, these guys saying i cut 400 cords this year, by yourself i dont believe it for a minute


----------



## Somesawguy (Oct 2, 2012)

You have to remember that some of the guys here have logging trucks, skidders, and firewood processors. They don't bother with tops, and have plenty of access to big wood. 

Most of the guys here only do what they need for themselves. Personally, I only cut about 4-6 cord a year since that's all I need.


----------



## hdpowers (Oct 2, 2012)

i agree with that, my post was to the guys who say i do that much with just my saws and log splitter


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 2, 2012)

A 1 man cord a day, every day, is what I'd call "un-sustainable"...
Doable... But not sustainable without mechanical assistance...


----------



## zogger (Oct 2, 2012)

One cord and small change a day with the suitable equipment (important part there)..seems doable. Especially split and loaded in the field (good trees and good access as well) and delivered green to the customer on the way home at night. If you were cutting up good quality big saw logs (not just tops after logging) for firewood that would make it much easier.

Fell a big tree or two max, have to be big wood and not care about branches much, cut to log length, grab with some sort of grapple equipment, load right on to the processor with 8 way wedge or something, conveyor to dump truck, drive to customer. Seems doable by one guy.

Doing it the way most of us do it, ehhh...hmmm...maybe around three days running then poop out.Me, one day then poop out.


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Oct 2, 2012)

hdpowers said:


> exactly my point, these guys saying i cut 400 cords this year, by yourself i dont believe it for a minute



I'm not saying 300 cord isnt possible, I just dont think I'm the guy to do it. If the money was right I might be motivated to try though.


----------



## Gologit (Oct 2, 2012)

opcorn:


----------



## bert the turtle (Oct 2, 2012)

If I could manage to pull it off, I'd retire after a year to become an underwear model because I'd be in awesome shape.


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Oct 2, 2012)

I see alot of people saying a person would need big wood. I tend to disagree. I think when working wood for profit, 12"-20" wood is the easiest to handle and fastest to split for production. I got a bunch of big maples from the twp. a few years ago and wouldnt do it again. Way to much noodling to break the wood down to manageable size.


----------



## AIM (Oct 2, 2012)

hdpowers said:


> i agree with that, my post was to the guys who say i do that much with just my saws and log splitter



Did I miss the posts in other threads where anyone was claiming that? I mean claiming 300-400 a year.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Oct 2, 2012)

Turkeyslayer said:


> I see alot of people saying a person would need big wood. I tend to disagree. I think when working wood for profit, 12"-20" wood is the easiest to handle and fastest to split for production. I got a bunch of big maples from the twp. a few years ago and wouldnt do it again. Way to much noodling to break the wood down to manageable size.



I disagree. I love big wood. I would much rather split 12 pieces of wood and make a cord then a million small pieces. I can cut to length and split a cord of 3' diameter logs in about 1.5 hrs.


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Oct 2, 2012)

2treeornot2tree said:


> I disagree. I love big wood. I would much rather split 12 pieces of wood and make a cord then a million small pieces. I can cut to length and split a cord of 3' diameter logs in about 1.5 hrs.



Different strokes for different folks, what ever works best for the individual.


----------



## AIM (Oct 2, 2012)

hdpowers said:


> exactly my point, these guys saying i cut 400 cords this year, by yourself i dont believe it for a minute



What guys??? I'll tell ya what. Go dig these posts up and copy and paste em here and then we'll all see what your complaining about.


----------



## Gologit (Oct 2, 2012)

AIM said:


> What guys??? I'll tell ya what. Go dig these posts up and copy and paste em here and then we'll all see what your complaining about.



Maybe he's talking about the guys who call a face cord a full cord.


----------



## AIM (Oct 2, 2012)

I've seen a few pretty exotic tales on AS but I just don't recall ever seeing this claim by anyone. I'd just like to see if they exist somewhere other than the OPs mind. 
I just spent a few minutes looking and I can't find one.

So until the OP backs his complaint up I'm gonna say.

HE'S A LIAR!
Nobody claimed anything like this you just fabricated the entire rant.

There... That was just as tactful as you put it.


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 2, 2012)

Gologit said:


> Maybe he's talking about the guys who call a face cord a full cord.



Honestly Bob, I don't even want to hand split 400 face cord a year...
:after_boom:

YUK...


----------



## PLAYINWOOD (Oct 2, 2012)

Turkeyslayer said:


> I see alot of people saying a person would need big wood. I tend to disagree. I think when working wood for profit, 12"-20" wood is the easiest to handle and fastest to split for production. I got a bunch of big maples from the twp. a few years ago and wouldnt do it again. Way to much noodling to break the wood down to manageable size.



You don't want big wood if your by yourself.

6 to 14 " with a mechanical splitter = speed , anything over 14 inch would just wear you out. This is green hardwood I'm talking.

Years ago I bucked up 7 cords of logs in a day, all 16 inch long. That was a day. It would take me 2 days to split 4 to heal.

In the back yard, I cut a tank then split it in about 2 hours, thats half a cord, I try and repeat if time presents itself, the next one is 2 and a half hours.


----------



## hdpowers (Oct 2, 2012)

wow now youve read every post on here, ill find them for you, pos


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 2, 2012)

PLAYINWOOD said:


> You don't want big wood if your by yourself.
> 
> 6 to 14 " with a mechanical splitter = speed , anything over 14 inch would just wear you out. This is green hardwood I'm talking.
> 
> ...



Funny thing... As our saws get faster, we start to dread the splitter time... And I agree 100%... I can make a lot more loads a day with that wood that's 8" to 12" diameter on the splitter... The big stuff really sucks... :amazed:
Just sayin...


----------



## arborealbuffoon (Oct 2, 2012)

Some dude here on the interwebz told me that if I only use Fully Synthetic Premium Rep, I can go with the 65:1 ratio on my Poulan. But all my Swedish saws blew up immediately....I reckon them things were just junk to begin with. Heck, before this whole Rep thing came up I could cut, split, stack and deliver 300 cords of cheap beer every single year.......


----------



## Steve NW WI (Oct 2, 2012)

Just read this whole thread, and dropped off a truckload of red rep for the OP.

Could it be done, yes. Is someone out there actually doing it? Probably. Am I gonna be doing it? Probably not. It wouldn't stop me from trying if I needed to though.

hdpowers, why don't you take your negative troll attitude over to LawnSite and tell the kids there they can't mow as many lawns as they claim.


----------



## Gologit (Oct 2, 2012)

hdpowers said:


> wow now youve read every post on here, ill find them for you, pos



opcorn:


----------



## Kevin in Ohio (Oct 2, 2012)

I've learned over the years to never underestimate what others can do. You can't base your own work ethic on other people. I've been on both sides of that and you're better off observing and seeing what someone is doing before labeling it as false.

The most we've(Dad and I) have done in one year was around 75 REAL cord BUT we do not work all year at it. Normally it's less than 2 months of spare time. Normal for us is 25-40 REAL cord. We just try to keep up with what dies or falls. The year we did 75 we had a pipeline come through our property and the knocked it all down and we were sawing as fast as we could. Hauled all the to be split stuff in the barn for rainy day splitting and they dealt with the brush. 

For us it's a lot more productive to just saw it all and not split/ load/haul at the same time. We have the luxury of cutting on our own land so we can do that. We haul when it's froze or dry enough and saw/split when it's not. People can't believe we have 180 cord under roof but there ARE guys on here that have WAY more than that and do it every year. We've just slowly built up the stash. I kept track one day of the time when we were hauling and we )Dad and I) averaged 40 minutes to load/unload/stack in the barn. Hauled 12 loads that was a little over 12 cord. Roughly 9 hour day with meal and a couple breaks. Not something I'd look forward to doing every day but I bet there are guys who do that regularly.

Like one poster said, there are guys that do this, they just aren't like you and me being armchair cutters sitting at a computer.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Oct 2, 2012)

Steve NW WI said:


> Just read this whole thread, and dropped off a truckload of red rep for the OP.
> 
> Could it be done, yes. Is someone out there actually doing it? Probably. Am I gonna be doing it? Probably not. It wouldn't stop me from trying if I needed to though.
> 
> hdpowers, why don't you take your negative troll attitude over to LawnSite and tell the kids there they can't mow as many lawns as they claim.



I gave him loads of red reg this morning, and next thing i know he is green again.


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 2, 2012)

Steve NW WI said:


> Just read this whole thread, and dropped off a truckload of red rep for the OP.
> 
> Could it be done, yes. Is someone out there actually doing it? Probably. Am I gonna be doing it? Probably not. It wouldn't stop me from trying if I needed to though.
> 
> hdpowers, why don't you take your negative troll attitude over to LawnSite and tell the kids there they can't mow as many lawns as they claim.



..





Have some green...


----------



## tbow388 (Oct 2, 2012)

*My 7 cents*

Well I haven't cut wood long enough to know if a single person could cut 300 cords a year by himself.

Seems like a pretty impossible task to me!!! unless you have some awesome automated machinery.

I cut and split (by hand) about 3 cords last year. This year I already have 3 cut, split and stacked. I am going to try for 7 and I think that is all that I will be able to do.

If anyone cuts and splits wood they have my respect because no matter the quantity it is all noble and hard work!


----------



## darkbyrd (Oct 2, 2012)

2treeornot2tree said:


> I gave him loads of red reg this morning, and next thing i know he is green again.



He must have a few on his side, I gave that troll a slap too, but it doesn't seem to faze him.


----------



## DSS (Oct 2, 2012)

2treeornot2tree said:


> I disagree. I love big wood. I would much rather split 12 pieces of wood and make a cord then a million small pieces. I can cut to length and split a cord of 3' diameter logs in about 1.5 hrs.



I love the big stuff too. I hate screwing around with a load of limbs. I get stuff from the tree guys that nobody else wants, 3 and 4 foot stuff...bring it!!!

I can understand people don't want to fool with it, its a lot of noodling, but I got big saws and enjoy running them. 



Steve NW WI said:


> Just read this whole thread, and dropped off a truckload of red rep for the OP.
> 
> Could it be done, yes. Is someone out there actually doing it? Probably. Am I gonna be doing it? Probably not. It wouldn't stop me from trying if I needed to though.
> 
> hdpowers, why don't you take your negative troll attitude over to LawnSite and tell the kids there they can't mow as many lawns as they claim.



He probly already got bunned over there, they're a little uptight. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## DSS (Oct 2, 2012)

darkbyrd said:


> He must have a few on his side, I gave that troll a slap too, but it doesn't seem to faze him.



I just fazed him.


----------



## Blazin (Oct 2, 2012)

DSS said:


> I just fazed him.



Glad somebody did something, I was at a loss for words here for a minute :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Walt41 (Oct 2, 2012)

Most wood I cut in a short stretch was a ten cord log log load my dad had purchased, I cut the entire day with and old Echo650 and 660, stopping only for lunch, fuel, oil and chain touch ups. I was sore for a couple of days after that. I would imagine a guy would have to cut every day to hit the 2-300 mark.


----------



## sunfish (Oct 2, 2012)

Well, if a guy had a Super Split. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sunfish (Oct 2, 2012)

sunfish said:


> Well, if a guy had a Super Split. :hmm3grin2orange:



And a big red/white Ford...

Bunch of ported saws!

And a Kioti..

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 2, 2012)

sunfish said:


> And a big red/white Ford...
> 
> Bunch of ported saws!
> 
> ...



Workin on that SS Don!!! Workin on it!!!


----------



## DSS (Oct 2, 2012)

Blazin said:


> Glad somebody did something, I was at a loss for words here for a minute :hmm3grin2orange:



Be the first freaking time I ever saw you stuck for words.


----------



## AIM (Oct 2, 2012)

hdpowers said:


> wow now youve read every post on here, ill find them for you, pos



opcorn:


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 2, 2012)

AIM said:


> opcorn:



Looks like ole' HD is still searching... Kinda red too...
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Blazin (Oct 2, 2012)

DSS said:


> Be the first freaking time I ever saw you stuck for words.



It happens


----------



## russhd1997 (Oct 2, 2012)

DSS said:


> I just fazed him.



Pics?


----------



## Blazin (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## sunfish (Oct 2, 2012)

Has anybody ever posted on here cutting 400 cards a year by themselves?

Beside the beer dude above...


I cut 800 last year, but I had a little help an stuff... :msp_wink:


opcorn:


----------



## Denis Gionet (Oct 2, 2012)

PLAYINWOOD said:


> If I may,myself and two other fellows and a Gripo mechanical splitter did 8 cords in a day and it was already cut and piled.
> We slugged our guts out... made 1200 but we were whipped.
> I challenge anybody on here to try it.
> To cut /split a cubic cord in a day in the woods would be a really good day, in every weather with no mechainical help..
> ...



This summer I did over a cord - cut, split, brought home and piled, same day. CAN be done.



hdpowers said:


> like i said you arent cutting 300-400 cords a year by yourself i still call bull####



Wah. Get a life. And get lost.


----------



## tbow388 (Oct 2, 2012)

*Could The Cords????????*

Could the 3 or 400 cords be cords from a electric chainsaw?






:msp_confused::msp_confused:


----------



## redprospector (Oct 2, 2012)

hdpowers said:


> shows how ignorant you are



Hmmm, not quite sure who you're directing most of your post's at. But I'm wondering if you're not exposing your own ignorance.

Let me enlighten you.

Ignorant is when a person knows nothing about, or hasn't been educated about a subject. (No shame in that at all.)

Stupid is when a person has been taught, or knows better, but continues to do what they are trying to do the wrong way. Or a person who refuses to listen, or learn.

Ron White once said; "You can't fix stupid." I agree.

Andy


----------



## redprospector (Oct 2, 2012)

Blazin said:


>



Hey!! That guy used to work for me. 

Andy


----------



## redheadwoodshed (Oct 2, 2012)

Is this a challenge?


----------



## thombat4 (Oct 2, 2012)

I didn't think this post would make it THIS far Fun reading though...other than the OP's tirades:msp_wink:


----------



## Steve NW WI (Oct 2, 2012)

russhd1997 said:


> Pics?









:byebye:


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 2, 2012)

Steve NW WI said:


> :byebye:



Yeah... After you get hit with a couple of the big guns, there ain't no "un-sinking" your battleship...
:msp_wink:


----------



## cantoo (Oct 2, 2012)

I have the equipment and ability to do it but not the desire to do it. Not enough money in it to be worth my time. I can work 1 day on overtime and pay for the amount of wood I use to heat my house for the winter. I cut for fun and to control my sanity, 15 saws, 4 splitters, conveyor, dump truck, 2 dump trailers, tractor and 3 pth skidder, 2 buzz saws, etc. 
I would assume there are very few 1 man operations doing that volume of wood, it just would be more efficient($wise) to hire a couple of kids or whatever to do the grunt work while the boss does the specialized stuff. Most efficient wood size depends on your equipment, a big processor running a 44" blade would just fly on 10" logs, couldn't even do 20" stuff with it. There is a huge variety of cutting and splitting equipment out there, each one was designed for specific log sizes. Sure you can do other sizes with them but production will vary. 
ps, real firewooders use cross cut saws.


----------



## Blazin (Oct 2, 2012)

DSS said:


> I do 30 or so. Thats enough, thanks.:msp_smile:




you are a damn liar, no damn way a cow can cut, pile brush ,split 30 cords a year, your full of ####.And like i said you arent cutting 30 cords a year with hooves.. i still call bull####


----------



## greendohn (Oct 2, 2012)

hdpowers said:


> shows how ignorant you are, but, I would like to get some goats in my Lexus and rub myself in bacon grease while off-roading.
> 
> 
> My ignorance is bliss, Mr. and your "Lexus riding goats" just don't seem like a very good idea!!


----------



## DSS (Oct 2, 2012)

Steve NW WI said:


> :byebye:



Thanks Steve, I wanted to do that but I is too dumb. 



Blazin said:


> you are a damn liar, no damn way a cow can cut, pile brush ,split 30 cords a year, your full of ####.And like i said you arent cutting 30 cords a year with hooves.. i still call bull####



Speaking of dumb, are you through? Don't matter, "I have a potty mouth" anyway.


----------



## Blazin (Oct 2, 2012)

DSS said:


> Speaking of dumb, are you through? Don't matter, "I have a potty mouth" anyway.




pics?


----------



## AIM (Oct 2, 2012)

Ironically enough I started a similar type thread about a year ago. I don't recall calling anybody a liar though.
http://www.arboristsite.com/firewood-heating-wood-burning-equipment/184141.htm


----------



## ChainsawmanXX (Oct 2, 2012)

Sounds like someone is just trying to stir the pot? I have cut 2 cords by myself in a days time many of times. I split all my wood in the woods, no piling brush. But it was easy peasy to do 2 cords 
Course imma a youngin!
Oh and afterwards I would dry the wood with my moms hair dryer!


----------



## lone wolf (Oct 2, 2012)

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Sounds like someone is just trying to stir the pot? I have cut 2 cords by myself in a days time many of times. I split all my wood in the woods, no piling brush. But it was easy peasy to do 2 cords



One guy could do a hundred a year I know .


----------



## farmboss45 (Oct 2, 2012)

hdpowers said:


> wow now youve read every post on here, ill find them for you, pos



WOW, Its true, you really can't fix stupid, it just needs to be sawed off.........


----------



## PLAYINWOOD (Oct 2, 2012)

lone wolf said:


> One guy could do a hundred a year I know .



I know too, wanna multiply that by 4, rain nor shine nor winters wind? Nada


----------



## PLAYINWOOD (Oct 2, 2012)

Denis Gionet said:


> This summer I did over a cord - cut, split, brought home and piled, same day. CAN be done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gologit (Oct 2, 2012)

hdpowers said:


> wow now youve read every post on here, ill find them for you, pos



opcorn: Well?


----------



## AIM (Oct 2, 2012)

We're gonna run out of popcorn if he doesn't hurry.
opcorn:


----------



## farmboss45 (Oct 2, 2012)

AIM said:


> We're gonna run out of popcorn if he doesn't hurry.
> opcorn:



Maybe he finally wised up and ducked out........


----------



## turnkey4099 (Oct 2, 2012)

Of course the _real_ men did only 30-40 cords/yr. That was back in the olden days of heating houses with fireplaces, working old growth hardwood with misery sticks.

I dunno how they had the time to take care of farming, etc.

Harry K


----------



## Blazin (Oct 2, 2012)

Gologit said:


> opcorn: Well?



Don't eat all of that, you'll be to bound up to hit the ban button :msp_razz:


----------



## Trx250r180 (Oct 2, 2012)

400 cords possible with a saw like this [video=youtube;te3FBhdqgK8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=te3FBhdqgK8[/video]


----------



## wampum (Oct 2, 2012)

The best I ever did was 2 cords in one day.I cut it and split it by hand and loaded it on my dump.I was not trying to compete with anyone,and that was about 35 years ago.Could not even come close to that today.I am pretty sure I could still do close to a cord but I would be sore for several days after.Things just are not easy as they once were.

I would not even try to do a cord today,who cares?I sure am not out to prove anything to anyone.I do about 10 to 12 cords a year now,as long as I stay at least 2 years ahead I am happy.

While I am on the subject,I want you to know I goofed up the other day.Ma-be some one will think of what I did and not do the same.I have had a bad habit the last few years of holding a smaller log from beneath it,so that the 4 way splitter can split it evenly. Well it got me pretty good,I will lose 2 fingernails and I have a pretty messed up middle finger.The log I was holding had a slight taper towards the top of the log.The splitter hit this first and pushed the log down on my hand.It happened pretty quick and I backed it off right away,but the damage was done.

I have split like this for years and never got hurt,well I will not do it again.Hope my stupidity keeps someone else from getting hurt.


----------



## GeeVee (Oct 2, 2012)

I cut, split, and stack in the 50's, every year. Any hotter than that, and I sit on the porch.


----------



## GeeVee (Oct 2, 2012)

wampum said:


> The best I ever did was 2 cords in one day.I cut it and split it by hand and loaded it on my dump.I was not trying to compete with anyone,and that was about 35 years ago.Could not even come close to that today.I am pretty sure I could still do close to a cord but I would be sore for several days after.Things just are not easy as they once were.
> 
> I would not even try to do a cord today,who cares?I sure am not out to prove anything to anyone.I do about 10 to 12 cords a year now,as long as I stay at least 2 years ahead I am happy.
> 
> ...



Parallel wood is overrated, Sir.

You'll heal.


----------



## ponyexpress976 (Oct 2, 2012)

There's a guy up the road from me that has 4-5 windrows of wood at any one time. 30' high and all about 100' long. Never see anyone else working but him on the machinery....so yeah, it's entirely possible simply because he has the trucks and equipment to make it so.


----------



## Denis Gionet (Oct 2, 2012)

PLAYINWOOD said:


> Denis Gionet said:
> 
> 
> > This summer I did over a cord - cut, split, brought home and piled, same day. CAN be done.
> ...


----------



## PEKS (Oct 2, 2012)

_Originally Posted by hdpowers
wow now youve read every post on here, ill find them for you, pos_

Totally Disrespectful with the name calling..
Press on elsewhere..


----------



## terryknight (Oct 2, 2012)

this has been quite entertaining to read


----------



## lone wolf (Oct 2, 2012)

Denis Gionet said:


> PLAYINWOOD said:
> 
> 
> > Home is near Hearst, Ont., a bit West of Cochrane, on Hwy 11. I cut Poplar and Tamarack, with a little Birch in there, because there's only a little birch around here anyway. And it's little. All split with a Fiskars, faster than my neighbors hydraulic splitter.
> ...


----------



## Hddnis (Oct 2, 2012)

opcorn:


I'm starting to get thirsty, anybody bring anything for the real men to drink while we are entertained by one of the leading authorities on firewood cutting.:hmm3grin2orange:



Mr. HE


----------



## chucker (Oct 2, 2012)

Hddnis said:


> opcorn:
> 
> 
> I'm starting to get thirsty, anybody bring anything for the real men to drink while we are entertained by one of the leading authorities on firewood cutting.:hmm3grin2orange:
> ...



SORRY!! all out of buck horn an lucky beer??


----------



## Hddnis (Oct 2, 2012)

chucker said:


> SORRY!! all out of buck horn an lucky beer??




You too huh!

I've got some fresh cider, well apple juice right now I guess, but I'll still drink way too much of it.




Mr. HE


----------



## unclemoustache (Oct 2, 2012)

He's here in Illinois. Maybe I should invite him over for a splitting party.

I also fazed him. He is distinctly fazable.


----------



## russhd1997 (Oct 3, 2012)

opcorn:


----------



## russhd1997 (Oct 3, 2012)

hdpowers said:


> you are a damn liar



When I saw this asshats rep I thought it was another spammer! Good work guys! I gave him some red too.


----------



## Jon1212 (Oct 3, 2012)

You guys are an absolute riot. I haven't laughed this hard at an AS thread since dh1984's "Stolen Saws" thread.
I swear, some folks (OP) must have trouble remembering to exhale.

Oh yes, lest I forget, I managed to bestow some maximum negative rep on the master of the sentence fragment.

I ain't no liar!!!


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 3, 2012)

Jon1212 said:


> You guys are an absolute riot. I haven't laughed this hard at an AS thread since dh1984's "Stolen Saws" thread.
> I swear, some folks (OP) must have trouble remembering to exhale.
> 
> Oh yes, lest I forget, I managed to bestow some maximum negative rep on the master of the sentence fragment.
> ...



Pssshhhh. DUH...
You're Ron Burgundy...


----------



## Oldtimer (Oct 3, 2012)

My former firewood drone did at least 200 cord last year by himself, and he used an 8lb maul.


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 3, 2012)

Oldtimer said:


> My former firewood drone did at least 200 cord last year by himself, and he used an 8lb maul.



Former???


----------



## Gologit (Oct 3, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Former???



Died from exhaustion. :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Fred Wright (Oct 3, 2012)

Since the OP doesn't provide much detail about his claims, I'm gonna presume he refers to a one-man, one-saw operation. That I could see... it's doubtful one man could produce a cord or more every day, 365 days a year without the aid of processing machinery.

I'm still not sure who the "liar" is. BS merchant, maybe.


----------



## husqvarnaguy (Oct 3, 2012)

Someone needs to at least try it. I would if I could find somebody to let me cut their timber.


----------



## ponyexpress976 (Oct 3, 2012)

husqvarnaguy said:


> Someone needs to at least try it. I would if I could find somebody to let me cut their timber.



Cut and split for a year....then take the next 15 off from firewooding? What would I do for fun after that?


----------



## husqvarnaguy (Oct 3, 2012)

ponyexpress976 said:


> Cut and split for a year....then take the next 15 off from firewooding? What would I do for fun after that?



Who said you had to stop?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ponyexpress976 (Oct 3, 2012)

husqvarnaguy said:


> Who said you had to stop?:hmm3grin2orange:



To give the next guy in line a chance...and to avoid being called a liar of course.


----------



## Oldtimer (Oct 3, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Former???



He got kicked to the curb because he was a raging drunk and did supremely ignorant things on a far too regular basis. I don't need his kind of "help", even if it is 2 cords a day on my dump. Not worth the bull. He's in jail now, his idiocy caught up with him.


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 3, 2012)

Oldtimer said:


> He got kicked to the curb because he was a raging drunk and did supremely ignorant things on a far too regular basis. I don't need his kind of "help", even if it is 2 cords a day on my dump. Not worth the bull. He's in jail now, his idiocy caught up with him.



Have you ever looked into a processor of sorts???
I hear they only drink fuel and hydraulic oil...
And rarely get thrown in jail...
:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Oct 3, 2012)

thanks guys for a very enjoyable lunch hour. i nominate this thread as the most amusing of the year. i'm thinking you guys set up a straw man as the OP just to get this going. surely no real person would start a thread with such undefined parameters before blasting everyone. well, maybe. i love AS cause i'm always entertained. carry on.


----------



## Jon1212 (Oct 3, 2012)

jerrycmorrow said:


> thanks guys for a very enjoyable lunch hour. i nominate this thread as the most amusing of the year.* i'm thinking you guys set up a straw man as the OP just to get this going. surely no real person would start a thread with such undefined parameters before blasting everyone. *well, maybe. i love AS cause i'm always entertained. carry on.



People said the same thing about dh1984, and he turned out to be very real............:msp_tongue:


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Oct 3, 2012)

yeah. sometimes i almost miss his entertaining poasts


----------



## Blazin (Oct 3, 2012)

So what do we do now? opcorn:


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Oct 3, 2012)

Blazin said:


> So what do we do now? opcorn:



kinda like coitus interruptus huh?


----------



## Jon1212 (Oct 3, 2012)

Blazin said:


> So what do we do now? opcorn:



I don't know about you, but I've got to get off this durn computer, and get back to cutting and splitting. I'm only at 264 cord for the year, and I'm running short on days.


----------



## Blazin (Oct 3, 2012)

Jon1212 said:


> I don't know about you, but I've got to get off this durn computer, and get back to cutting and splitting. I'm only at 264 cord for the year, and I'm running short on days.



Slacker....I had my 400 cord done loooong ago.


----------



## Blazin (Oct 3, 2012)

jerrycmorrow said:


> kinda like coitus interruptus huh?



Yeah!


----------



## Oldtimer (Oct 3, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Have you ever looked into a processor of sorts???
> I hear they only drink fuel and hydraulic oil...
> And rarely get thrown in jail...
> :msp_rolleyes:



I don't want to do CS&D firewood. Never did. I put him to work out of pity as much as for the money. No good deed goes unpunished.
I prefer to sell my firewood 9 cords at a time in 26' log lengths. WAY more money in it, no hassles.


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 3, 2012)

Oldtimer said:


> I don't want to do CS&D firewood. Never did. I put him to work out of pity as much as for the money. No good deed goes unpunished.
> I prefer to sell my firewood 9 cords at a time in 26' log lengths. WAY more money in it, no hassles.



True...


----------



## Gologit (Oct 3, 2012)

Blazin said:


> So what do we do now? opcorn:



Wait.


----------



## Jon1212 (Oct 3, 2012)

Blazin said:


> Slacker....I had my 400 cord done loooong ago.



Yeah, but I was in a cast, or on crutches at the beginning of the year. Kinda made me feel like the one legged man in the ass kicking contest.


----------



## DSS (Oct 3, 2012)

Blazin said:


> So what do we do now? opcorn:



That's too easy. :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## terryknight (Oct 3, 2012)

Blazin said:


> So what do we do now? opcorn:



go get a beer? maybe that's just what i will do


----------



## Arbonaut (Oct 3, 2012)

I'll put up 300 cords this year easily. Hahaha. 

Sin Problema.


----------



## haveawoody (Oct 3, 2012)

I think i could easily cut 400 cord of wood a year.
I'm a part timer and probably do 200 in a couple months, so it isn't a stretch to get to 400.

Processing it is another story.
Without a few guys it would be a full time job to cut and process 400 let alone selling it.
400 Face cord maybe.
JMO


----------



## GeeVee (Oct 3, 2012)

Im gonna do 300 while I get a beer and wait for the OP to come back....


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## Turkeyslayer (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## Turkeyslayer (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## haveawoody (Oct 3, 2012)

Turkeyslayer.

LOL

Now the big question is can the dog do 400? 
Is he avaliable to run the saw days?

Hey southern ontario is still almost summer weather.
Have you got a summer dog working permit?


----------



## Arbonaut (Oct 3, 2012)

Put some hearing protecton on that beast. Hahaha!!!! That's where my pooch draws the line.


----------



## russhd1997 (Oct 3, 2012)

Jon1212 said:


> I don't know about you, but I've got to get off this durn computer, and get back to cutting and splitting. I'm only at 264 cord for the year, and I'm running short on days.





Blazin said:


> Slacker....I had my 400 cord done loooong ago.



Only another 370 to go and I'll have my 400 done. :msp_scared:


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Oct 3, 2012)

haveawoody said:


> Hey southern ontario is still almost summer weather.
> Have you got a summer dog working permit?



Been nice and warm here today No permits here, I'm rollin sweat shop style


----------



## darkbyrd (Oct 3, 2012)

Ronald Reagan said:


> I'll put up 300 cords this year easily. Hahaha.
> 
> Sin Problema.



You sir, are a damn liar! otstir:


----------



## DSS (Oct 3, 2012)

I may go out and drop another 270 on the weekend just to show the OP who's who in the FOS department. 

That's right. 270. With no opposable thumbs.


----------



## cjcocn (Oct 3, 2012)

DSS said:


> I may go out and drop another 270 on the weekend just to show the OP who's who in the FOS department.
> 
> That's right. 270. With no opposable thumbs.



pics?


----------



## unclemoustache (Oct 3, 2012)

Looks like we scared him away. Darn - he could have been a lot of fun. Great potential to be another Spacemule. :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Gologit (Oct 3, 2012)

unclemoustache said:


> Looks like we scared him away. Darn - he could have been a lot of fun. Great potential to be another Spacemule. :msp_rolleyes:



Naaahhh, Spacemule would still be here...arguing.


----------



## TermiteBuffet (Oct 3, 2012)

unclemoustache said:


> Looks like we scared him away. Darn - he could have been a lot of fun. Great potential to be another Spacemule. :msp_rolleyes:



Did he leave for camp?


----------



## Gologit (Oct 3, 2012)

TermiteBuffet said:


> Did he leave for camp?



No. I think he just gave up.


----------



## redprospector (Oct 3, 2012)

Gologit said:


> No. I think he just gave up.



Humph.......Quitter's.

Andy


----------



## redheadwoodshed (Oct 3, 2012)

Gologit said:


> No. I think he just gave up.



And that's why he can't believe anybody else can do it!


----------



## AIM (Oct 3, 2012)

I think he left


----------



## Eccentric (Oct 4, 2012)

Man what a scrotum head. Looks like he never found the 300-400/year claims posts that he said he was going to get for us. Now who's the POS? I bashed him with some red too, but it looks like he won't be back to enjoy it anyways. Probably off trolling somewhere else....otstir:


----------



## RandyMac (Oct 4, 2012)

It is "peterhead" get it right ferchristsake


----------



## Eccentric (Oct 4, 2012)

RandyMac said:


> It is "peterhead" get it right ferchristsake



Nah. You call *me* 'peterhead'.........and sometimes I return the favor. 


This guy on the other hand is a scrotum head...


----------



## RandyMac (Oct 4, 2012)

Eccentric said:


> Nah. You call *me* 'peterhead'.........and sometimes I return the favor.
> 
> 
> This guy on the other hand is a scrotum head...



you are giving him too much credit, go a bit farther south.


----------



## Eccentric (Oct 4, 2012)

RandyMac said:


> you are giving him too much credit, go a bit farther south.



You got me there Randy. You're right. He ain't nuts.............he's an #######...otstir:


----------



## griffonks (Oct 4, 2012)

Where did OP go? Is he lost or is he in the woodlot tryin' for 300 cords? Bless his little troll soul.... quite entertaining!


----------



## Blazin (Oct 4, 2012)

DSS said:


> I may go out and drop another 270 on the weekend just to show the OP who's who in the FOS department.
> 
> That's right. 270. With no opposable thumbs.










:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## haveawoody (Oct 4, 2012)

Lets do the math of this and see what we get.

Lets say we have a hard working individual that cuts 1.5 cords of wood a day.
He hauls it back and can split about 1.5 cords and stack it.
That is probably about the limit of one mans day processing wood.
He is a normal human being and works 5 days a week with a couple weeks of for vacation, sick time Etc.
So 50 weeks a year weather permitting, no doubt 5 more weeks lost to that. 45
45x5x1.5 or 337.5 cords as an 8-10hr day full time job not including selling time.


----------



## DSS (Oct 4, 2012)

cjcocn said:


> pics?


----------



## dumbarky (Oct 4, 2012)

Gologit said:


> No. I think he just gave up.



I am thinking his mommy told him "Shut that thing off and go to bed".


----------



## redheadwoodshed (Oct 4, 2012)

haveawoody said:


> Lets do the math of this and see what we get.
> 
> Lets say we have a hard working individual that cuts 1.5 cords of wood a day.
> He hauls it back and can split about 1.5 cords and stack it.
> ...



Lots of variables that the OP never bothers to mention.Getting cull logs from the mill, I can have a load of about 4 cords loaded hauled home and unloaded in about 4 hours.It take me a while sometimes to get the big ones off the trailer.Also, I split under a shed.So weather doesn't matter.So if I hauled 2 loads a day, that would be 40 a week for 10 weeks, 400 cords, leaving 42 weeks to buck, split and stack.A little over 10 a week.Not impossible at all, not that I want to, unless someone is willing to buy all 400 at one shot.I might consider that.Then I'd be looking at a processor that claims to split 2 cords an hour, then your up to 16 a day, or let's just say 10 a day to be conservative.That's 50 a week, or 8 weeks work.Not really all that daunting.


----------



## agstr (Oct 4, 2012)

*one full cord cut, split and piled in under four hours easily at a comfortable pace*

A supersplitter is very productive and fuel efficient -- I split at waist height, using a hookaroon to position the rounds onto the work table ('rounds' loaded onto my flatbed truck or trailer with a skidsteer) -- easier to batch the work by first staging logs in piles and to get them off the ground. Sometimes I cut the rounds only part-way before loading onto the flatbed. That way I can maneuver larger diameter rounds onto the splitter without breaking my back. If my children want to earn spending money and appreciate the value of hard work, they stack or load smaller diameter rounds onto the truck -- the less handling of firewood the more productive one can be. Need to be smart working with the hookaroon as it hurts the elbow if not used properly.

I split a cord uniformly in about an hour this way (once rounds staged near splitter), tossing splits onto a pile for stacking. The supersplitter can even remove doug fir bark from large rounds. To deliver it's just easier to load-up the dual axel dump trailer with the skidsteer/grapple bucket (can tow two cords without putting too much of a strain on the F250), or will stack on pallets for customers who want deliveries that can be put in place with a pallet fork.

Talk to an actual skookum logger to get more insight--maybe the last vestige of North-American 'can-do' true work ethic.


----------



## lone wolf (Oct 4, 2012)

hdpowers said:


> you are a damn liar


 The OP posted
"to all you i cut 300-400 cords a year 
you are a damn liar."


Wait what is he trying to say he cuts that many or those that say they do do are damn liars?


----------



## Jon1212 (Oct 4, 2012)

lone wolf said:


> The OP posted
> "to all you i cut 300-400 cords a year
> you are a damn liar."
> 
> ...



The OPos's lack of punctuation, capitalization, and all around poor grammar are a few more reasons to find him contemptable in the court of public opinion. Well that, and the fact that he is an a******.


----------



## CTYank (Oct 4, 2012)

Jon1212 said:


> The OPos's lack of punctuation, capitalization, and all around poor grammar are a few more reasons to find him contemptable in the court of public opinion. Well that, and the fact that he is an a******.



Keep it simple.

What we have here is a failure to communicate. Boring.


----------



## Jon1212 (Oct 4, 2012)

CTYank said:


> Keep it simple.
> 
> What we have here is a failure to communicate. Boring.



all you i think you are boring are a damn liar



Is that better?:msp_wink:


----------



## lone wolf (Oct 4, 2012)

:msp_biggrin:


Jon1212 said:


> all you i think you are boring are a damn liar
> 
> 
> 
> Is that better?:msp_wink:


----------



## cjcocn (Oct 4, 2012)

DSS said:


>



the vandelay clan


----------



## Ductape (Oct 4, 2012)

I do it.


----------



## DSS (Oct 4, 2012)

Ductape said:


> I do it.



And we keep telling you, you're gonna go blind.:msp_scared:


----------



## DSS (Oct 4, 2012)

cjcocn said:


> the vandelay clan



Must be Art in the spidey man get up.


----------



## DSS (Oct 4, 2012)

Blazin said:


> :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## GeeVee (Oct 4, 2012)

Blazin said:


> :msp_rolleyes:



Only users lose drugs....


----------



## haveawoody (Oct 4, 2012)

redheadwoodshed,

Yeah very tough to pin down such a broad statment.

If the log truck arrives and all he has to do is cut to size and split then 400 isn't to difficult atall.

If he is out cutting down trees for his wood i doubt it's possible.
Well possible but i think you would age about 7 years for each year LOL

In 3 months i probably cut 200 cord.
Almost 2/3 of that ends up at the front of a property with a (free wood) sign.
Then maybe 2 months to process the 75ish i keep, and give 1/3 of that to friends for just gas costs.

Bet i could cut and process 100 in 3 months, but i wouldn't want it as a full time job.
I'm married and already aging a couple years for each year without trying LOL


If his statment is he cuts 400 a year, it's easy i cut 200 in 3 months.
It's the rest beyond cutting that sucks through time.


----------



## redheadwoodshed (Oct 4, 2012)

DSS said:


>



I hope for the little doggies sake, that the pink panther hasn't been crawling around in the fiberglass insulation again.


----------

